
Why It's Not Academia's Job to Produce Code That Ships - nkurz
http://jxyzabc.blogspot.com/2016/05/why-its-not-academias-job-to-produce.html
======
PaulHoule
Ouch.

The sickness in computer science starts with the name. Science is more noble
than engineering, etc.

Don't give me guff about "long term", because CS researchers chase whatever
the fads of the funding agencies are and they avoid any subjects that have
been blackballed. (Look at how European agencies have lavished money on the
"Semantic Web" but how research in this area is practically banned in the US)

Back in the day, Cornell had several shelving units in the Library devoted to
certain fruitless conferences that would go on and on without ever producing
any real results. Anybody in or around the field could name a number of
promising areas that just don't get funded.

------
WalterSear
> What I'm asking is for us to support--or at least, not oppose--some more
> bets on basic science when it comes to computing.

tl;dr: This article is the absolutely demolishment of a straw man.

